# Difference between 66 and 67 rear quarter panel?



## Groundczero (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a 67 lemans, and can not find a 67 quarter, I did find a 66, my question is what is the difference.
I do not need a full quarter just from the back of the wheel well around the corner to the bumper, the car got hit right on the corner.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Do not think they are the same as the rear deck lid trim is angled up on the 66' (above the taillights) and flat on the 67'.


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

I went out to the salvage yard where there was a '67 and looked. Unfortunately the quarter is toast. Can someone tell me...is there any sort of drain or drainage on the '67 back window area? Mine is full of window sealant and wanted to have a clue befor I started taking it all out. Water just seems to sit in that cavity...no wonder it was rusted. I would have started a new thread but I still can't inure out how to do that.


----------



## Groundczero (Nov 28, 2012)

NP I got lucky the place I found had a 67 and I got the quarter!


----------

